# Elektronikas forums >  TIG metināšanas aizdedze.

## Raimonds1

TIG metināšanā izmanto nekūstošu volframa elektrodu un metināšanas vietu aizsargā ar gāzi, parasti argonu. Ja elektrodu metināmajiem, kam raksturīgi, ka aizdedzina loku ar augstāku spriegumu, nekā tas ir loka degšanas laikā, un elektrods tieši elektriska kontakta veidā saskaras ar metālu, tad TIG, metinot plānus materiālus, ir nevēlams volframa elektroda smailes kontakts ar metālu loka aizdedzes laikā. Rūpnieciskajiem TIG aparātiem to atrisina ar augstfrekvences loka aizdedzi, tas ir vairākus kilovoltus liela sprieguma dzirkstele aizdedzina loku un tad šis aizdedzes avots atslēdzas. Augstfrekvences avots , ja pareizi sapratu, ir atsaistīts no elektrodiem un masas ar kondensatoriem.
Kādas būtu idejas, ierosmes?

----------


## GuntisK

Pats vot tagad ar metināmajiem nodarbojos.  ::  Iečeko šito:
http://www.irls.narod.ru/rlbt/sv/tvd.htm   .

----------


## GuntisK

Pats esmu uzkonstruējis MIG metināmo aprātu.Tagad vajdzētu izmēģināt ko jaunu.Lauku saimniecībā šitās lietas ir ļoti vajadzīgas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Alumīnijam, nerūsējošam labāks ir TIG.
Kāds motori'ts , cik liela spole MIG, kāds spriegums max.
( MIG nav lidmašīna. Metal Inert Gas, TIG - Tungsten Inert Gas)

----------


## GuntisK

Tas ka MIG nav tikai lidmašīna ir sen zināms.  ::  Manējam spole ap 30 cm,stieple 0.8mm diametrā,max spriegums metinot ir 32v.Izmantoju ogļskābo gāzi.Metina tīri normāli,bet izmēri gan lieli sanāca.Nu nav man jau viņš jāstaipa apkārt.  ::  Tā teikt stacionārais.Jāpiebilst,ka tā bija pirmā reize kad es būvēju metināšans aparātu.  ::  Motorīts ņemts 12v no stikla tīrītāja-ērta viņam uzbūve unj šīm lietām kā radīts.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad Tev nav MIG bet gam MAG (Metal Active Gas - co2).
Kādu droseli liki, cik trafam vijumi uz voltu. Pats tinu uz 0.6.
Rievas tam ritenim, kur stieple - maināmās vai pats virpoji?

----------


## GuntisK

Nez kaut kur lasīju ka tas pats MIG arī ir metināmais pusautomāts.  ::  Trafs ir pārbūvēts LATRs,pa virsu primārajam aptuveni 38 tinumi resna alumīnija vada(1tin=1volts).Stieples var likt kādas gribi -sākot ar 0,6 līdz 1,2 ,bet izmantoju tikai 0,8mm.Tur viss regulējas ar piespiedēju.Līdzīga konstrukcija ir Lietuviešu pusautomātos.Drosele ir tīta ar resnu vara vadu,starp trafa plāksnēm ir sprauga lai neuzmagnetizētos.Metināšanas deglis -firma Telwin.(pats dārgākais tajā visā).
Pirmoreiz darbinot saskāros ar dīvainām lietām-nez kāpēc šausmīgi karsa deglis un caurulīte pa kuru iet drāts.Nu nesapratu kas par vainu un viss-karst vienkārši briesmīgi.Tikai vēlāk apjēdzu ka caur izolējošo finiera plāksni, kas atdalīja devējmotoru,uz korpusu ir noplūdes strāva.Nācās pielietot 2mm tekstolīta plāksni-tad karšana beidzās.Un kas pats interesantākais-korpuss ta nebija pievienots ne pie negatīvā,ne pie pozitīvā metināšanas izvada.  ::  Tā nu beidzās šis stāsts ar MAGu.Strādā viņš vēl joprojām,drīzumā gribu būvēt daudz mazāku,ar strāvas regulāciju un citām ekstrām.  ::  Vispār man mājās ir 5 metināšanas aparāti ieskaitot manu konstrukciju.Galvenais users viņām ir mans tēvs-tieši pēc viņa iniciatīvas tika radīts MAG met.aparāts.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

tas MIG/MAG ir atkarībā no gāzes, ne no aparāta
iesaku O. Pētersona un J. Priednieka grāmatu "" MIG/MAG metināšana""
izdota ar SIA AGA atbalstu. Nopirkt laikam var pie tiem gāzes večiem, ne veikalā.

Kādi droselei serdes parametri, esmu licis tv 200 vatu trafu, strādā neko  :: 
Kā regulēsi - ar pārslēdzi, 2 trafiem un tiristoru vai IGBT tranzistoriem
Cik jauda viņam ir?

----------


## GuntisK

Doma ir regulēt ar simistoriem,kas ieslēgti primārajā tinumā.Serdes parametrus esmu piemirsis,bet piektdienas vakarā aplūkošu.Pēc aprēķiniem metināmā jauda varētu būt 2.5KW.*Raimond1 varbūt varētu ieteikt kādu jēdzīgu shēmu maiņstrāvas transformatora strāvas regulācijai no teiksim 15A līdz 250A?*Par tām gāzēm-nu principā nekas jau netraucē pie tā "šlandzika" pievienot citas gāzes balonu un tā sanāks MIG vai MAG.  ::  Ir starp citu speciālās drātis tieši priekš alumīnija un nerūsējošā.Pagaidām nav mēģinātas.

----------


## Raimonds1

lokam ir tāda lieta, ka tas tajos nullles punktos dziest, nestabili deg
iesaku to grāmatu dabūt, ir vērts
tad jātaisa uz 2 trafiem, viens kaut kādu tur spriegumu tur, otrs - piedod klāt, tad var taisīt uz simistoriem vai tiristoriem

pameklēšu shēmas

----------


## GuntisK

ok

----------


## Raimonds1

Shēmas kaut kur esmu iesējis   ::  
Grāmatu dabūji?

----------


## GuntisK

Grāmatu varbūt dabūšu tikai tad kad tikšu pie tiem gāzes vīriem.Saki AGA firmā to var dabūt?

----------


## Raimonds1

Rīgā var.

----------


## GuntisK

Kur Latvijā var iegādātirs volframa elektordus?

----------


## Girts

Manuprāt  specializētā metināšanas piederumu veikalā Rajona centrā.Divos rajonu centros zinu ka ir Talsos,Tukumā.

----------


## GuntisK

Un kā ir ar volframa apstrādi?Vai to var virpot?Liekas izturīgs tas metāls.  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

Par TIG.
Šo metināšanas veidu lietoju kādus 10 gadus. Metinu relatīvi plānu mazoglekļa tēraudu ar līdzstrāvu. Metin. strāvas avots - metin. agregāts ВД-306, virknē ar elektrodu - balasta pretestība. Loku aizdedzinu ar grafīta plāksnīti (noslīpētu koniski), kuru ievadu uz momentu nākošā loka vietā. Volframa elektroda gals neapdeg. Volframu (elektoda gala konusu) apstrādāju ar dimanta slīpripu. Volframa elektrodu var atrast metināšanas piederumu veikalos. Metināšanas galvu (strāvas pievads, argona pievads, elektrods) konstruēju un uzbūvēju pats. Galvas izejas galvenais parametrs ir karstās gāzes izplūdes uzgalis, kas parasti izgatavots no spec. keramikas.

Jānis

----------


## Raimonds1

alumīniju un nerūsējošo neesi metinājis ar to oglekļa plāksnītes aizdedzi?

----------


## EngineerJD

> alumīniju un nerūsējošo neesi metinājis ar to oglekļa plāksnītes aizdedzi?


 Nē tas nav darīts, lai gan nerūsējošā tērauda gadijumā visam vajadzētu notikt normāli. Lai gan neesmu speciāli uzsvēris, manā gadijumā metināšana notiek ar līdzstrāvu (ВД-306). 
Aluminija metināšanai lieto maiņstrāvu, parasti ar asimetrisku raksturu (strāvas pozitīvā un negatīvā vērtība ir atšķirīgas). Iespējams, ka šajā gadijumā grafīta - oglekļa aizdedze nedarbosies.
Metinot tēraudu novērots, ka jābūt ļoti labai nākošās šuves sagatavošanai. Nav pieļaujama rūsas klātbūtne, jebkura iespējamā netīrība tiek izslēgta. Tieši pirms metināšanas šuves vietu notīru ar acetonu. Manā gadijumā tiek metināta plānsienu caurule (biez. 1mm) no tērauda ar 0,1% oglekli. Nākošās caurules šuvē materiāla abas puses tiek saspiestas ar tā galiem. Tās tiek sametinātas nelietojot nekādu piedevu (papildus stiepli vai ko citu), vienkārši abas puses sakausējot kopā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas skaidrs, ka rūsa jātīra nost   ::  
Alumīnijam ir tāda lieta, ka tas alumīnija oksīds(korunds) ir ciets un grūti kūstošs un tā viņa kārtiņa ir ar periodiskiem impulsiem jādauza nost, ja ar līdzstrāvu metina. Maiņstrāvai tas notiek tāpat.
Cik tad ir metināšanas strāva tādam plānam metālam?

----------


## EngineerJD

Lai nekļūdītos, nedaudz pacieties. Mēģināšu atbildēt līdz otrdienai.

----------


## Raimonds1

Atradu vienu shēmiņu strāvas regulācijai ar simistoru - krievu Radio Nr. 1, 2007. g. lpp. 38 Svaročnij apparat na simistore s fazoimpuļsnim upravļeņījem.
Doma ir tāda, ka virknē ar trafu ir pretestība. Tai paralēli simistors.

----------


## GuntisK

Tieši uz šīs shēmas drīzumā likšu kopā metināmo.Mikrenes PR1500 Latvijā nekur neatradu tāpēc pasūtīju pa taisno no rūpnīcas.Kopā ar atsūtīšanu tas prieks maksā 10Ls (pasūtīju divus gabalus)-kā vienmēr tieši atsūtīšana maksā vairāk.  ::  Tagad tik jāgaida kad atnāks paciņa....

----------


## Raimonds1

Otrs variants likt 2 trafus, sekundaarie virkn'e
Vai arii viens starp faazeem otrs - uz faazes un nulles, sekundaarie paraleeli(peec taisngriezha, prptams)
Lai nav paaraak tas sinuss jaagraiza, paredz metinaashanas loka kjeedee paaris paarleedzamas pretestiibas
Ir taads kantoris- Keramserviss, taisa sildelementus

----------


## Raimonds1

2 tiristoru shēmiņas, abas pārbaudītas , pirmā strādā ar 2kW trafu, regulē 10% -100% sprieguma.
Protams, lai loks degtu labi, vajag tos 20 voltus ar normālu sinusoīdu likt.

http://bildez.lv/foto/raimonds1/elektronika/1171638707

----------


## GuntisK

Gribēju salikt pēc tās otrās shēmas, kur dinistori,abet visa problēma tanī ka varēju sadabūt tikai KH102и -a tiem atkal lielāks spriegums vajadzīgs lai atvērtos.  ::  Vēl bija varianti kad dinistora vietā lieto traņus lavīnas caursiti izmantojot.Bet atkal nevienmēr stabili notiek tā caursite.Tā ka aizmirsu šito varientu. A par to pirmo shēmu varētu tā sīkāk izstāstīt?Skatījos arī līdzīgus variantus,bet tad padomāju par traucējumiem ko tas devaiss varētu radīt.  ::  A nav kādas shēmiņas uz simistora?
P.S. Kā ātri pārbaudīt vai tiristors strādā?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tur jāliek kopā un viss strādā.
Tiristoram pieliec diodi virknē un ieslēdz 220V ar lampu un tad padod uz to reg izvadu un viss, var ar 12Voltiem arī

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1
Aizkavējos ar atbildi slimības dēļ.
Lūk daži dati manam gadijumam: 
Volfrāma stienis dia.1,5mm noasināts 90 deg. leņķī, gals izbīdīts ārpus keramiskās sprauslas -4mm, sprauslas iekš. dia. 8mm, el. gals virs metin. šuves - 3mm, uz elektrodu padots minuss, uz detaļu pluss. Metināšanas padeves ātrums - 80mm/min. (metināšana notiek izmantojot frēzmašīnas iespējas). Argona spiediens - 0,3-0,5 tehn.atm. Loka aizdedzināšanas spriegums -80V. Loka aizdedzināšana notiek ārpus šuves uz tehnoloģiska skārda gabaliņa ar iestādīto aizdedzināšanas strāvu -10A. Izejot uz šuvi, strāva tiek palielināta līdz 26...30A. Metināšanas darba spriegums nokrītas līdz aptuveni 12-16V.  
Metināšanas līdzstrāvas avots faktiski ir trīsfāzīgs transformators ar taisngriezi. Metināšanas strāvu nosaka prim. un sek. spoļu savstarpējamais attālums (tas ir regulējams) un un virknē ar degli ieslēgtā balasta rezistora pretestība (tā ir pārslēdzama). Pielietojot trīsfāzīgu sistēmu (nepieciešamas 6 gb. taisngrieža diodes) izceļas ar nelielo metin. strāvas (arī sprieguma) pulsāciju līmeni, kas pozitīvi atsaucas uz šuves kvalitāti.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad tie 12-16 voltu uz loku. Viss skaidrs, izņemot aizssarggāzes padevi - cik tas būtu litri minūtē?

----------


## EngineerJD

Jāņem vērā, ka loka spriegums ir pakārots lielums (tas atkarīgs no nepieciešamās strāvas) un tas mainās atkarībā no metin. apstākļiem. Savukārt šo spriegumu var lietderīgi izmantot to mērot un attiecīgi pieregulējot piem. elektroda attālumu no šuves (sekošanas sistēma ar att. elekroniku un izpildes mehānismu).
Aizsarggāzes patēriņš netiek mērīts nevajadzības dēļ. Konkrētajā gadijumā metinātās šuves kvalitāte pārliecinoši prevalē pār jebkuriem ekonomiskiem apsvērumiem.
Pie lielāka loka aizdedzināšanas sprieguma tas vieglāk aizdegas. Novērots, ka 80V ir labs spriegums.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau, ja neskaita lieku enerģijas patēriņu, tā shēma ar balasta pretestību ir viena laba shēma, jo ļoti vienkārši var gan loku palaist, gan starta strāvu palielināt, gan to uzturēt. Protams, ilgi metinot tā balasta pretestība uzsilst....
Vispār jau litri/minūtē tagad ir standarts. Protams, ja šuve laba, tad nekas, bet ar pārāk lielu aizsarggāzes padevi arī var kļūdīties.

----------


## EngineerJD

Shēma ar balasta rezistoru no metināšanas šuves kvalitātes viedokļa ir viena no labākajām (vismaz līdzstrāvas gadijumā, ja tiek lietots strāvas avots ar mazām pulsācijām, kas pārveidotāja: AC>DC (faktiski taisngrieža) gadijuma būtu saistāms ar 3f. maiņstrāvas pielietošanu), bet no ekonomiskā viedokļa ir viena no sliktākajām sakarā ar lielo siltuma izdalīšanos uz šī rezistora. Acīm redzot jāizvēlas tas, kas ir svarīgāk.
Protams, mērīt gāzes padeves izlietojumu laika vienībā būtu pareizāk. Konkrētajā gadijumā es aprakstiju savu sistēmu.

----------


## Raimonds1

no ekonomiskā viedokļa optimālais ir sekundārais spriegums kādi volti 20-30( resni sekundārā vadi ar mazāku pretestību) vai cik kuram elektrodam vai TIG strāvai vajag, pie tam sprieguma kritums salīdzinot ar vaļēju loku neliels, ne tāds, kā parasti ar krītošu līkni. Piešķilt loku ar tādu spriegumu, protams, nevar. Savukārt piešķilšanai izmanto otru trafu, papildus tinumu vai augstfrekvences avotu , kurus atslēdz, kad loks iededzies.

----------


## jurka

Labdien, mekleju TIG invertoru aluminija metinashanai.... ir kaut kur pa leto dabuujams savadaak visur 500+ latos  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Lētāk jauns nebūs.
Ir laikam General Electric izlaista speciāla papildiekārta loka aizdegšanai, kuru pieslēdzot parastam elektrodu metināmajam, var metināt ar TIG.

----------


## jurka

> Lētāk jauns nebūs.
> Ir laikam General Electric izlaista speciāla papildiekārta loka aizdegšanai, kuru pieslēdzot parastam elektrodu metināmajam, var metināt ar TIG.


 Atradu no kjinas pa 600lvl ar visiem nodokljiem.... vai vari ludzu ieteikt kaut ko mazliet dargaku un ieksh LV? Letakais ko atradu sheit bija 180 Amperi (AC DC) pa 900lvl ar pvn... bikin taa ka pa dargu prieksh hobija shad tad laukos  ::

----------


## timmijss

> vai vari ludzu ieteikt kaut ko mazliet dargaku un ieksh LV? Letakais ko atradu sheit bija 180 Amperi (AC DC) pa 900lvl ar pvn... bikin taa ka pa dargu prieksh hobija shad tad laukos


 Mazliet dargāku iekš Lv,letakais ko atradu pa900Ls, bikin pa dārgu.

 ::  NEKO nesaprotu>???

----------


## Amatieris G

> Lētāk jauns nebūs.
> Ir laikam General Electric izlaista speciāla papildiekārta loka aizdegšanai, kuru pieslēdzot parastam elektrodu metināmajam, var metināt ar TIG.


 
Varbūt tas papildus aparātiņš ar visiem vadiem , tikai cita ražotāja ar piegādi Latvijā par apmēram 200 eiro varētu intresēt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/FREE-WIG-Hochfrequen ... dZViewItem

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai tik nebija Lincoln Electric aparāts.

----------


## jurka

Paldies par atrajam atbildeem.
Biju domajis, ka negribas pa 600lvl pirkt kjinieti, ja varbut lokali var dabuut kaut ko letaak pa 900lvl....

Taa vaacu ebaijaa ir interesanta lieta, bet es neesmu drosh ka AC / DC aluminija TIG metinashanai ? Sapratu ka tas ir tikai DC ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tagad ir kaut kādas uber shēmas ar tādu impulsa formu, ka var arī ar DC. Cik biezu metināsi? Kādu sakausējumu?

----------


## jurka

Max 3mm aluminiju..... nebutu jau slikti nerusejosho arii... bet nu visu jau nevar gribeet  ::

----------


## LED

pameklee plazmas aparatus! ar tiem var griezt un metinat visus metalus! Latvija esmu redzejis sakot no 400Ls

----------


## jurka

ok, bet vajag lai shuves ir daudz maz baudaamas un lai apkaart nav nekas sadedzis un oksideejies ......

----------


## LED

par to nemaaceeshu pateikt! nav naacies lietot plazmas aparatu!

----------


## LED

http://images.google.lv/images?q=plasma ... art=0&sa=N

varbut bildees kvalitati var redzeet!

Ja vajag sikiem darbiem, tad var izlidzeties ar gazes degli un technoweld stieniem! Kvalitaate ideaala! Izturiiba laba! Vieniigi, ja taisa divas shuves, kas atrodas blakus un katra citaa plaknee, tad aizlodeetaa saak teceet aaraa! Bet varbuut, ka pieshaushanaas vaina!   ::

----------


## jurka

tur taa lieta, ka ar plazmu apdedzina materialu kuru metina...
http://www.cryenco.com/images/photos/shop24.jpg


a shis ir TIG (ar gazi aizsarga)
http://www.cryenco.com/images/photos/shop19.jpg

----------


## Raimonds1

vai tik tas plazmas aparāts nedarbojas tādejādi, ka sadala ūdeni sastāvdaļās un tad jau sanāk tā pati gāzes metinašāna un griešana, tik ar ūdeņradi

Te ir adreses krievu saitos , atsauksmes par plazmu, ūdeņradi utt 
http://www.tevalo.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?t=643

http://www.tevalo.lv/forum/viewtopic.ph ... c&start=75

----------


## jurka

plazminiex nederes.... mazliet svilina apkart..... ar to tech wield vai kaa pareizi raksta arii nederees, jo jasilda ir materiaals un tas varetu mazliet mainiit kraasu/oksideeties.....

----------


## Raimonds1

ko tad veido?

----------


## jurka

gribu metinaat dazhas trubas un locijumus, kurus velak varbut varetu arii pardot, tapec ir jabuut pec skata OK  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai būtu pēc skata OK bus jātrenejas.

----------


## GuntisK

Mācīties,mācīties un vēlreiz mācīties.  ::  Un trenējies-tad visas  metinājumu šuves būs smukas.Pats arī vēl mācos...  ::

----------


## LED

Vai ir iespejams(reali) no MIG uztaisit TIG?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

MIG barošanas avotam ir zemāks spriegums un voltampēru raksturlīkne atšķiras no TIG voltamperu raksturlīknes.  Lielaka jēga ir taisīt TIG metināmo no parasta līdzstrāvas vai maiņstravas elektrodu(MMA- manual metal arc) metināmā.

----------


## jurka

nu 'parastais' TIG bez AC/DC (lai metinatu alumiiniju) ir paleeti......

----------


## Raimonds1

Kads tad pašam?

----------


## timmijss

Papētiju interneta par TIG Welding (metinašanu) teju vai asaras saskreja acīs tāda atsķirība šuves kvalitāte (salīdzinot ar parasto elektrodu metinamo) Pašam gribas to TIG.

TAču cik noprotu tas prieks nav diezko lēts  ::   ::   ::  
palabijiet ja kļūdos.

----------


## Raimonds1

neraudi, bet darbojies  :: 

TIG metināšanai labi ir tas, ka reizem var metināt bez piedevmateriāla

----------


## timmijss

> neraudi, bet darbojies


 Paigaidām ar līdzekļīem ta švakāk ,bet cik vispar Tāds projekts izmaksa?
paldies.

P.S. Ļoti ieinteresēja šis TIG.

----------


## Raimonds1

Gribu tikai atgādināt, ka tā metināšana tomēr ir diezgan bīstama lieta, tā kā jāapgūst drosibas notiekumi arī.

----------


## jurka

hmm..taa varetu buut  :: 

kaa teikt, laikam jau divas reizes kljudities nevar  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Speci, lūdzu atsaucieties!!!!!   ::  Rīt jānodod savs zpd (zinātniski pētnieciskais darbs), šodien uzzīmēju uzlabotu shēmu, šito: http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1174867074   . Vai tas mezgls kur VD11 un VS1, padodot spriegumu uz optrona ledu, pados spriegumu tālāk? Resp. -vai strādās? Lūdzu palīdziet, jo izvirzīja manu darbu uz valsti (pirmo reizi man tik liels sasniegums) un šitā lieta steidzami jāpabeidz-darba rakstīšana. Gribu tikai pārbaudīt vai tā shēma ir spējīga darboties. Viss pārējais strādā-ir salikts.  ::   ::  Helppppp!!!

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Man tā izskatās (ja nekļūdos), ka ieslēdzot ar optronu VD11 tiristoru VS1, tas atvērsies un tāds arī paliks, kamēr netiks atslēgts slēdzis S1, vai izrauta tīkla dakša no kontakta.

----------


## GuntisK

Kā tad veidot lai būtu viss ok? Tas ir- lai tiristors aizvērtos.  ::   ::

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Tiristoram (normālam) piemīt nejauka īpašība: tas aizveras tikai tad, ja caur to beidz plūst strāva (zem t.s. turēšanas līmeņa). Tātad viņš ir vadāms tikai daļēji, resp. to var tikai atvērt, bet aizveras viņš pats. Zīmējums ir ļoti neskaidrs un neredzu, kas ir VD13. Ja tā ir diode, arī VS2 ja atvērsies tad paliks atvērts un motora ātrumu ar R6 nevarēs mainīt. Te gan nav īsti skaidrs par C2. Ja tā nebūtu vispār, tad pie pulsējoša līdzsprieguma (divu pusperiodu taisngriezis) spriegumam nokrītot gandrīz līdz nullei tiristori aizvēros, tad atkal spriegumam paceļoties līdz līmenim, kas nodrošinātu tiristoru ieslēgšnos tie atkal atvērtos utt.
VS1 vietā pielietojot attiecīgu tranzistoru un tā perifēriju, ar slēdzi pie VD11 to varētu atvērt un atlaižot slēdzi atkal aizvērt. 
Motora ātruma regulēšanai vajadzēs sarežģītāku shēmu. Vari padomāt par simistora ieslēgšanu maiņstrāvas ķēdē pie trafa, tad pielietot diožu tiltu un motoru. jāatceras, ka motors ir induktīva slodze un strāva caur simistoru plūdīs vēl tad, kad spriegums šķērsos nulles līmeni. 
Bez tam slēgumā bez atgrieziniskās saites (motora ātrums netiek mērīts) rotora ātrums būs atkarīgs no mehāniskās slodzes izmaiņām.

----------


## Raimonds1

visvienkāršāk būtu uztīt to otra trafa sekundāro ar izvadiem ik pa pusvoltam un uzlikt pārslēdzi

----------


## GuntisK

Ātruma regulators darbojas bez problēmām nu jau gadu.  ::  Mani uztrauc tikai VD11 un VS1! Es neesu elektronikas inženieris ar gadu desmitiem stāžu. Kā pareizi izveidot mezglu ar optronu VD11 un VS1?  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Taisnība EngineerJD C2 neļaus tiristorma aizvērties ciet, bet bez kondensatora releji var ''dūkt", shēmu var veidot šādi  pirms C2 diodi,ar virzienu uz releju spolēm, bet tiristoru barošanu ņemt pirms diodes, tad tiristors barosies no pulsējošas sprieguma. Tev tas VS1 ir virknē ar otru VS2 ,kā tad tu VS1  attaisīsi?
Kāpēc tev VS1 vispār vajag?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāds ir ātruma diapazons? Vai nav vienkāršāk un drošāk, lai nav tā sinusoīda briesmīgi jāgraiza, uzlikt trīs dažādus iespējamos spriegumus(trafs) vai virknes pretestības un ātrumu pieregulēt ar potenciometru un tranzistooru?
Neesi domājis likt tai stieplei ātruma mēri'tāja ritentiņu, ja nu izslīd un taisīt stabilizētu ātrumu - ja mainās slodze- pilna smaga spole, vai tīkla spriegums mainās?

----------


## GuntisK

Nē, nē, nē...  ::  Jūs mani tomēr neesat sapratuši-regulatora shēma ir simtprocentīgi strādājoša. Atkārtošu -jau gadu kā strādā bez jebkādām problēmām, C2 netraucē. Problēma ir lūk kur: man vajag lai ar optrona diodi varētu ieslēgt to regulatoru iekšā.   ::  Daudzu transformatoru un transformatoru ar vairākiem pusvolta tinumiem izmantošana man nav vajadzīga. Kā pareizi izveidot regulatora ieslēgšanas shēmu?

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK




> Ātruma regulators darbojas bez problēmām nu ja gadu.


 Ja tā, tad lieliski.
Mans spriedums (acīmredzot nepareizs) bija balstīts uz sekojošo. Tevis parādītajā shēmā tiristors ieslēgts līdzstrāvas ķēdē virknē ar motoru (acīmredzami līdzstrāvas motoru). Parasto tiristoru (ne GTO, GTC) kas ieslēgts līdzstrāvas ķēdē var tikai ieslēgt. Tiristors var izslēgties tikai tad, ja ķēde tiek pārrauta atsevišķi no tiristora, vai tiek atslēgts barošanas avots, kaut vai tikai uz īsu brīdi un tad atkal pieslēgts.

Sakarā ar VD11 un VS1.
VS1 vietā vari lietot pietiekami jaudīgu NPN tranzistoru ar iespējami mazāku sātsspriegumu aizvietojot att. izvadus A>K, K>E, G>B. Starp emiteru un bāzi ieslēdz rezistoru. Starp kolektoru un bāzi ieslēdz rezistoru virknē ar optrona fotodiodi. Iesēdzot fotodiodi radīsi bāzes strāvu, kas atvērs tranzistoru. Izslēdzot fotodiodi tranzistora bāzes strāva tiks pārtraukta un tranzistors aizvērsies. Viss notiek!
Bipolārā tranzistora vietā pielietojot MOSFET būs mazāki siltuma zudumi. Slēgums nedaudz atšķirsies. Jāuzmanās, lai nepārsniegtu pieļaujamo vadības spriegumu Ugs.

----------


## GuntisK

EngineerJD -paldies par padomu!   ::  Laikam vajadzēs pamēģināt ieslēgt ķēdē kādu MOSFET trani, iesākumā vajag tomēr ar NPN tranzistoru izmēģināt.  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Padomājot, ieteikumā redzu problēmas - nevarēs līdz galam atvērt tranzistoru. Labāk būtu NPN tranzistoru ieslēgt starp motora mīnusa izvadu un barošanas mīnusu . Tad kolektors pie motora, emiters pie mīnus barošanas. Vari pamēģināt pielietot PNP tranzistoru tieši tiristora vietā ar emiteru pie + barošanas, fotodiode un rezistors pieslēgts mīnus barošanai. Izskatās pārliecinošāk. Līdzīgi MOSFET.

----------


## Raimonds1

kas tas par konkursu?

----------


## Mosfet

Labi ka ķlūda izlabojas par  npn un pnp.
Labi, VS1 ieslēdz apakšā ka iesaka ar NPN tranzistoru, tikai jāskatās kāda ir tava triaka noturēšanas min strāva. Bet kondensators C2 noteikti jāšuntē ar diodi, citādi izbliezīs pretindukcijas EDS, kaut vai korektuma pēc.

----------


## GuntisK

> kas tas par konkursu?


 Ja tas jautājums ir uzdots man, tad tas viss ir ZPD (zinātniski pētniecisko darbu) aizstāvēšanai domāts. Par MAG metināšanu pagājušogad rakstīju, šogad pielaboju un nolēmu vairāk elektronikas tai visā shēmā ielikt.Iepriekšējā bija uz relejiem.  ::   Un čakarējos vot ar tiem tiristoriem (precīzāk ar to vienu kas ar optronu vadās). Shēmu par stundu uzzīmēju no galvas, tā ka ja kaut kas ne tā-sorry.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāpēc vajag vairāk elektronkas, ja tāpat strādā?
Cik tad jauda?

----------


## Raimonds1

runāju ar vienu meistaru, kurš taisa pusautomātus un viņš teica, ka labākas par transformatora tinumu pārslēgšanu no ātruma stabilitātes viedokļa - shēmas nav

----------


## GuntisK

Man vienalga ko saka pārējie meistari-mana shēma strādā un esmu par to priecīgs!  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad jau labi. Kāda drosele, cik varianti spriegumam tukšgaitā?

----------


## GuntisK

Spriegumu izejā var mainīt no 17v līdz pat 44v. Drosele tīta uz kinoprojektora barošnas droseles dzelžiem-ap 90 tinumi.

----------


## Raimonds1

uz cik nokrīt pie slodzes?

----------


## GuntisK

No 4 liidz 6v.Maneejam ta izejaa kondieris polaarais uz 22000uF*50v staav.  ::  Anyway: uz skolas beigaam laikam iesaakshu likt citu konstrukciju ar paartiito LATRu-speeka prieksh pusautomaata shim gana lai "paljiitu" 0,6 un 0,8mm draati. Gaazes vaarstu njemshu no autinja (kaut kaads no volkswaagena ir). Draats padevei buuveeshu konstrukciju no lokshnju terauda un stiklu tiiriitaaja motora. Raimond, kaa tu domaa ir jeega likt simistoru straavas regulaaciju? Doma ir taadu iemonteet.

----------


## Raimonds1

man ir doma tāda - likt to simistoru atsevišķam trafiņam PRIMĀRAJĀ.
Pie lielākiem ātrumiem pusi vai 2/3 sprieguma paņem no lielā trafa atseviškā tinauma , virknē sekundārais tinums no mazā trafa un tas regulējas ar simistoru vai tiltu un tiristoru primārajā ķēdē. Sinuss sanāk pilns plus ar tiem nogrieztajiem impulsiem no mazā trafa. Tā kā lielais trafs tiks slēgts ar dažādu tinumu skaitu primārajā un no tā paņemamais spriegums mainīsies, tad ielikt voltmetru un sagraduēt stieples padevi - metri/minūtē  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nu nez vai vajag tik sarjezhgjiitu sheemtehniku izmantot vienkaarshai stieples padeves aatruma reguleshanai.  ::  Simistoru es gribu metinaashanas straavas regulaacijai. Ir man sheema kur kaa regulators tiek izmantota TL494 mikra. Ko saki par sho variantu?

----------


## Raimonds1

shēma kā shēma. Mazliet paeksperimentēju ar speciālo pusautomāta 24 voltu motorīti un pamērīju ātrumus un strāvas. Nākamajam likšu to un papildus 50W trafiņu ar tiristoru, tiltu un distances vadību.

----------


## LED

Kaa ir iisti ar aluminija metinashanu ar TIG? Obligati vajag AC/DC aparatu?

Kas ir ar shada tipa aparatiem? KAut ka neticaas, ka pa taadu naudu var metinaat aluminiju  ::  
http://www.maxishop.lv/?p=bprece&par=sn ... 5&id=13212

----------


## Raimonds1

jaunās paaudzes aparati strāda jau uz 400kHz

un šie kaut kam ir jāpārdod

----------


## Gača

TIG volframa elektrodus var iegādāties Rīgā  Sanistal veikalā Kapseļu ielā 15.

----------


## LED

> jaunās paaudzes aparati strāda jau uz 400kHz
> 
> un šie kaut kam ir jāpārdod


 Cik mekleeju, tad DC TIGi ir leeti! DC TIGu var uztaisit no jebkura parastaa metinama aparata, bet tas nebus derigs aluminija metinasanai! AC/DC TIG aparati maksaa saakot no 1000Ls  ::

----------


## LED

http://www.telwin.com/webtelwin/prodott ... &E|815541|

Liekas optimals variants! Cena 1100Ls . Ko teiksiet? Var nemt taadu? kas tur ir ar  taam frekvenceem! man nekaada pona par to :S

----------


## Mairis

A ko juus sakat par ESAB metinaajamiem aparaatiem?

----------


## Raimonds1

profesionāla un laba firma

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.geocities.com/ftpspace1/weld ... 5/hf15.htm
spoles tinums virknē ar loku, palaisana ar dzirkstelizlādi un spoli bez serdes

----------


## GuntisK

Tas taču visprastākais oscilators, tai linkā. Vēl labāku var no teļļuku TBC-110 trafa uztaisīt. Detaļu minimums.

----------


## Raimonds1

me gluži - lai dabūtu to dzirksteli, vajadzēs daudzus  TIEVUS VIJUMUS un tiklīdz loks palaidīsies, tā tie 20 vai 100A plūdīs caur tiem. bet ja taisa Teslas spoli, tad dzirksteļizlāde caur 3 vijumiem palaiž tūkstošus voltu  20 resnos vijumos bez serdes, caur kuriem mierigi tada strāva var plust un HF avots atslēdzas

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=Hom ... %93t&meta=

----------


## GuntisK

Ir,ir oscilators. Pēc viņa principa vien taisīts.

----------


## Raimonds1

jā, bet ar resnu sekundāro vadu
Teslas spolei tur būtu simti vijumu, te pāris desmiti, jo dzirksteli vajag dažus milimetrus

----------


## LED

Vēl jo projām lauzu galvu par TIG!
Skatos uz ķīniešu mantiņām, bet baidos iegrābties. Varbūt kāds var kādu padomu iedot?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/200Amp-AC-DC-TIG- ... dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WSE200P-AC-DC-TIG ... dZViewItem

----------


## Raimonds1

ja ir aizdedze no bezkontakta un gāzi var padot pirms un pēc loka, var iedot kādu papildus pulsējošo režimu, ir distances vadība un var pieregulēt strāvu metināšanas laikā, tad par tādu cenu jau var gandrīz riskēt
tik tie 60hz, kā tur būs ar filtriem

----------


## LED

Šitiem cena laikam tik laba, jo nav inverteri. Un pie tam ir AC/DC, līdz ar to var metināt aluminiju. Un bonusā var paņemt plazmas griezēja pribambasu.

----------


## GuntisK

Kā tad ir ar tiem plazmas griezšanas aparātiem? Cik ir max biezums ko vinji bez problēmām griež? Kādas ir to cenas?

----------


## kaspars24

Ja ir vajadziiba razot, tad normaali aparaati maksaa no 5000 - 8000Ls . Ja tikai hobijam un kaadai haltuurai tad pietiek ar so sheeminu http://electrik.org/news/article198.php  +mainstraavas trafins un argons. Pats es uzbuuveeju sheemu nr2. Pie alumiinija metinaasanas ar mainstraavu sis oscilaators netiek atsleegts jo vins nelauj nodzist lokam un aizdedzina to. Sii te mantina straadaa labi tikai jaaizlasa ruupiigi viss apraksts. It seviski par to suntu. Manaa skatijumaa daargaakaa ir gaaze kas maksaa ap 60Ls + balona iire.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un izvērtējot aparātu, vispirms jābūt skaidram, kā tīrīt to alumīnju, kā pareizi turēt degli, utt., paštaisītiem gan ir iespēja vēl to strāvu kaut kā formu pamainīt, uzlikt kaut kādu pulsu un paeksperimentēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Biju iegajis metināšanas veikalā, tajā, kas pie Latgalītes un atkāaju, ka 200A 3 fāzu taisngriezis sastellēts no mazam diodītēm, kuras iepresētas paplāna alumīnija caurpūšamā radiatorā.  Tas viss izskatījās diezgan advanceti, jo nebiju iedomajies, ka 200A var nodrošināt ar sitādam diodēm. Bloka cena ap 40Ls

----------


## agdemon

esu iesācejs alumīnija metināšanā un ir vajadzīgs aparāts lai sākt metināt kas var palīdzēt ielikties nelilā summā ?

----------


## Obsis

1) strāvas regulācija 50 Hz: ideāli sevi ir rekomendējusi sekojo;ša shēma:
No trafa viena gala iet divi tiristori T122-25-3 uz fāzi. Nulli neaiztiekam. Viens tireklis ar anodu, otrs ar katodu. 

Starp gate un katodu spraužam k20 2W katram. Katram no gate lielam k22 0,5W uz traņa kolektoru, katram sava traņa.. Tā traņa emiteru spraužam pie 100n 400V kondiņa, kas aizved uz katodu (t.i. trafa fāzi, kas izgājusi caur tirekli)). Traņa bāzi piebieviejam pie emitera caur 1k0  0,5W. Abu traņu emiterus savienojam caur poci 68k ar kuru saregulē strāvu. Traņi visprastākie Pēē 416 (rusiškas). Strādā bez vainas.

Savukārt HV oscil;atoru var taisīt ļoti dažādi. Vajag apmēram 250-350 W lai tukšgaitā būtu vismaz 2,5...3 kV vai pat 6 kV. Frekvence - gana 150...250 kHz. Tātad der IRF~i, da jebkurš uz attiecīgo strāvu un španni. Labākā shēma ir virknes rezonanse uz Clapp oscilator. MOSFET drain slēdz pie +Vcc, bet Source pie droseles, ko tin no pretestības stieples. Paralēli S uz D paliels kondiņš, kas tur rekatīvo jaudu, metināšanai pamodelē ar LT Spice, bet uz 27 MHz der 500...5000 pF. No S uz Gate ir saites kondiņš, kas 3 reiz mazāks par šo tank capacitance, bet no G uz masu iet spole virknē ar nelielu C serie, kas nosaka rezonanses freq. Uz 27 MHz tas ir pie collu resnas 5 vij spoles ar retinātiem vijumiem ap 100 pF. Protams, gate ir jāpozitīvina ar poci, ap 1 k0 un uz masu vajadzīgs stabilaizeris ap 8V0 lai nenoslaktē trani. Tranis jādzesē vai nu ar maktīgu radiatoru vai eleganti minuiatūru kompja CP fan (15...30 CFM). Šādi 300W man nekarst pie 27 MHz ja laukums ir ap 2000 cm2, bet paredzu, ka Tev pie daudz mazākas f derēs proporcionāli mazāks S. Jo man karsē f nevis I.

----------


## bbarda

<<<Biju iegajis metināšanas veikalā, tajā, kas pie Latgalītes un atkāaju, ka 200A 3 fāzu taisngriezis sastellēts no mazam diodītēm, kuras iepresētas paplāna alumīnija caurpūšamā radiatorā. Tas viss izskatījās diezgan advanceti, jo nebiju iedomajies, ka 200A var nodrošināt ar sitādam diodēm. Bloka cena ap 40Ls>>>Labs tilts maksā ne mazāk kā 300Ls un vienā plecā ne mazāk kā 7 diodes.Reāli tas tilts var vilkt 140A,pie 200 var sākt šaut diodes ārā.

----------

